# How to measure internet speed



## vikasg03 (Mar 6, 2006)

hy
as we knows that many net providers does not tell the real speed of internet,simply told that speed is 128/256 KBPS. Is their any shareware/trial/free software or method to find out actual internet speed in our PC. Also any software/method to find out that the IP which they provide us is share by how many persons,because they never give us public IP and never disclose this thing and it will effect the actual speed ??

vikas


----------



## amitgg (Mar 6, 2006)

I chek my airtel broadband speed with speed.airtelbroadband.in


----------



## joe2005 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Ho to measure intenet speed*

Icheck the speed at this site
*www.testmy.net/tools/test/d_load.php


----------



## vijay_7287 (Mar 6, 2006)

u can also check thru one of firefox's extension

and ofcourse at zdnetindia.com


----------



## janitha (Mar 6, 2006)

vijay_7287 said:
			
		

> u can also check thru one of firefox's extension
> 
> and ofcourse at zdnetindia.com



PL mention the extension since I use Firefox.

V.Prem Kumar


----------



## manas (Mar 6, 2006)

you can use www.bandwidthplace.com


----------



## Akshay (Mar 7, 2006)

*Dumeter*

use dumeter v3.09 build 200 - *www.dumeter.com. 

It is the best tool. It also gives you details about your net usage... daily, weekly, monthly reports, estimated usage, etc. Dumeter is not resource hungry like other application


----------



## vijay_7287 (Mar 7, 2006)

janitha said:
			
		

> vijay_7287 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




it is called bandwidth tester
but i dont think it is compatible with firefox 1.5


----------



## Him007 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey! I dnt trust on this types of speedometer testiong, gives u diffrenet-2 answers..... (u will always be confused)
Best option is to d/l any file fm the Internet, whatever is ur transfer rate should be multiplied by 8....
Say winzip.com  & d/l demo winzip10

1Byte=8bits (Internet speed is measured in kbps)

Himanshu


----------



## ravimevcha (Mar 8, 2006)

try

*www.numion.com/YourSpeed3/
*www.krolik.net/SpeedTest.shtml


----------

